# taille des vidéo converties format iPad



## joinman (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Pourquoi lorsque que je convertis une vidéo en mp4 au format iPad la taille du fichier de cette dernière est plus importante ?
Ex : 731 Mo pour le ".avi" contre 1,17Go pour le ".mp4"

Pour info j'utilise Miro Vidéo Converter. (Très simple just and drag and drop).

Merci


----------



## Gwen (20 Juin 2010)

Parce que les réglages de base de ta vidéo étaient plus faibles que ceux que tu as sélectionnés pour le iPad.

EN gros, tu as agrandi la vidéo, rééchantilloné le son a la hausse pour rien puis que c'était moins bon.


----------



## joinman (20 Juin 2010)

Merci de cette réponse.
En comparant la version "Mac" et la version "iPad" je me rends compte que les résolutions sont identiques (j'utilise l'inspecteur de QuickTime)


----------



## Gwen (20 Juin 2010)

Le débit it doit être différent, c'est ça qui fait l'occupation mémoire si la taille en pixel est identique.


----------



## Aozera (20 Juin 2010)

Vérifie le bitrate vidéo et audio, ces valeurs doivent être bien plus faible que la version "desktop". 
Pour l'iPad, un bitrate vidéo de 600kbps (à vue de nez, le mieux est de tester) doit être suffisant. 
Ensuite, pour la définition, le mieux est de la régler un peu en déca de celle de l'iPad.
Après, tu peux faire varier ses valeurs suivant la qualité recherché.


----------



## salamander (21 Juin 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Pour info j'utilise Miro Vidéo Converter. (Très simple just and drag and drop).
> 
> Merci



Suite à ton post, j'ai testé Miro, certes il est très simple, mais la qualité est vraiment pas terrible, surtout si l'on compare à handbrake avec les réglages Apple tv....


----------



## joinman (21 Juin 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Suite à ton post, j'ai testé Miro, certes il est très simple, mais la qualité est vraiment pas terrible, surtout si l'on compare à handbrake avec les réglages Apple tv....




Super merci de ta réponse. Tu penses que Handbrake est mieux, quels sont les réglages pour une conversion iPad ? De plus la conversion est elle aussi rapide ?
Merci encore et bonne soirée.


----------



## salamander (22 Juin 2010)

La qualité est meilleure, donc la conversion un peu plus longue, quoique pas des masses car handbrake est passé en 64bits. Par contre au niveau qualité cest le top ! Pour les réglages, il suffit de se mettre en Appletv, en attendant une mise à jour qui amènera peut être un preset pour l'ipad.


----------



## sapiens07 (23 Juin 2010)

vous gardez les .avi et les MP4 ? donc tout en double ? je demande ca parce que si vous mettez tout au format IPAD, si vous souhaitez changer de support comme visionner sur une TV grand format, bah vous aurez une mauvaise image.. donc perso, si j'avais a vous recommander un format ce serai au min apple TV voir supérieur, pour le future


----------



## joinman (23 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous deux pour vos retours.
Pour le moment j'ai pas encore essayé Handbrake avec preset "appletv". Je vais tester ce WE. 
Par contre pour répondre à sapiens77 je garde les deux formats. Un sur mon iPad et l'autre sur mon NAS. Par contre je ne vois pas trop à quoi cela ça sert vu que la taille des deux vidéo est identique.


----------

